# I am glad I'm the age I am and don't live in NY



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/n...p-to-250000-for-refusing-to-call-trans-person


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I might like to be a little younger, but definitely agree with you, for sure glad I don't live in NY any longer.


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

Statically, I'm 3/4 done, which I am ok with, if the above link is any indication (and it might be) where this once great country is heading.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I too am afraid we are on a train speeding to the end of the track.


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

and BTW: my last 1/4 will be the best of the 1/4's. No parents (passed), no wife (annulled) and no kids


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

So what was it about 24 oz sodas, and salt on restaurant tables, and a host of other "behavioral controls" that NYC imposed on people?

I would say to those New Yorkers who do not like this sort of thing to move out. But if you come South, leave your New York ideas and baggage behind. We want to keep the South, the South.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Never realized until I left NY and came to SC how much personal freedom has been removed by the NY Legislature and politicians. Unfortunately, when you live in that environment all your life, you get used to and accept it. You never miss what you never have, but it sure is refreshing to be here and see the light.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RK3369 said:


> Never realized until I left NY and came to SC how much personal freedom has been removed by the NY Legislature and politicians. Unfortunately, when you live in that environment all your life, you get used to and accept it. You never miss what you never have, but it sure is refreshing to be here and see the light.


I can understand that. The range I go to gets a lot of police agencies, federal law enforcement personnel, and security people during the weekdays. Sometimes I wonder what some of them think when I walk in with my openly carried handgun (I do that on ranges and one or two other places). None have ever said anything to me about it, even though I do see the occasional Maryland car in their parking lot. Guess they have been told that in Virginia, open carry is the normal mode of carrying a sidearm and not to be surprised to see people doing this.

I can't imagine living in a state where I would be viewed as an outcast because I go armed. Have no idea what that would be like.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> I can understand that. The range I go to gets a lot of police agencies, federal law enforcement personnel, and security people during the weekdays. Sometimes I wonder what some of them think when I walk in with my openly carried handgun (I do that on ranges and one or two other places). None have ever said anything to me about it, even though I do see the occasional Maryland car in their parking lot. Guess they have been told that in Virginia, open carry is the normal mode of carrying a sidearm and not to be surprised to see people doing this.
> 
> I can't imagine living in a state where I would be viewed as an outcast because I go armed. Have no idea what that would be like.


lol, I'm sure if you visited NY for a couple hours and did that, you'd become a guest in the local lockup before you knew what happened.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

On the back of my horse trailer the sticker reads" I don't care how you did things where you came from"


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I was born and raised in the west. Compared to some of the states on the east coast, it seems like a completely different country.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

We left NY (Western NY, NOT downstate!!) last September and couldn't be happier. I've said it on a few other sites I visit, and it's worth repeating here: We moved south to an area where the traditions have been forged through many generations. We picked this area because we like that it is not like NY, and we have absolutely no intent to ever try to change it. We have begun our assimilation into the life out here, and it is going really well. I believe that is what has allowed us to make some really good Friends in the short time we've been here!

MO


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

MoMan said:


> We left NY (Western NY, NOT downstate!!) last September and couldn't be happier. I've said it on a few other sites I visit, and it's worth repeating here: We moved south to an area where the traditions have been forged through many generations. We picked this area because we like that it is not like NY, and *we have absolutely no intent to ever try to change it. We have begun our assimilation into the life out here, and it is going really well. I believe that is what has allowed us to make some really good Friends in the short time we've been here!*
> 
> MO


BINGO ! Give that man a prize. Absolutely right.

If I were of a mind to move to, say, Cape Cod, I would have done my homework first and learned as much as I could about their traditions, heritage, institutions, culture, and history. The last thing I would expect of them is to bow to my wishes and desires. They have a way of life that deserves to be kept and passed down to their progeny. I would consider it to be arrogant of me to expect them to accommodate me.

Since my hope is to move further south, I am already set and don't have to worry about this. But if I wasn't, if I was like you from a state that was almost the polar opposite of where I was heading, I would do as you have done. We don't see that here and I believe the reason is largely due to the job market here... one of the lowest unemployment rates in the nation. Couple that with having the wealthiest part of the country in the Northern Virginia area and you can see why people come here. Money only and no allegiance to our culture, traditions, institutions, and heritage. Which means we are losing that part of what made us Virginians.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Money only and no allegiance to our culture, traditions, institutions, and heritage. Which means we are losing that part of what made us Virginians.


Unfortunately it also appears to be turning into a hotbed of progressivism, given the actions of your governor. Sorry about that. Come on down to SC


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

This is why we decided to end up here. My Wife's Family was from down here. Her Great Granddad actually built a home that we located less than 10 minutes from our home. She doesn't have any Family left down here, they've all moved on and her Grand Parents passed in the late 80s. We used to love to bring our Sons down here to visit them, but haven't been down here in decades since they passed. We wanted to get out of New Yorkistan when I retired and decided to take a trip down here to check things out. Except that they built a WM, and a few other things around it, it still seemed they same to us. 

I think where the problem comes in is when people relocate for work, or other financial reasons, and do not care about culture, or traditions where they are going. Then they wonder why people do not warm up to them, and want to complain about how cold the "locals" are towards them!! Go figure!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I,m actually beginning to think that perhaps Wyoming is one of the best places to go. I think it has one of the lowest population levels of any state, and imo, the more people, the more problems to deal with.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

RK3369 said:


> I,m actually beginning to think that perhaps Wyoming is one of the best places to go. I think it has one of the lowest population levels of any state, and imo, the more people, the more problems to deal with.


I could be wrong, but I had heard that Montana has the least people per sq. mile. It also supposedly has the most veterans per capita, as well as one of the states that consume the most beer.

There has to be some kind of connection there somewhere. :watching:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The majority of Nys is farmland, mountain regions, finger lakes region, Great Lakes, Erie Canal, Great hunting,Niagara Falls, etc. 

NYCity is the leftist population that controls the majority at this time. But times are changing in NYS , starting to lean to the right.

Many Other states are moving to the left. 

:smt1099


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RK3369 said:


> Unfortunately it also appears to be turning into a hotbed of progressivism, given the actions of your governor. Sorry about that. Come on down to SC


Yes, there are parts that are as you said. In my part of the area, it is more conservative. But still there are a heck of a lot of people here who are not native to Virginia.

I have been going to SC since 1969 and love the lowcountry. My plan is to some day sell my home here and move to someplace between the upper end of the Grand Strand to maybe Beaufort/Port Royal. Are you up state or closer to the lowcountry?

And yes, our governor is an asshole.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

MoMan said:


> This is why we decided to end up here. My Wife's Family was from down here. Her Great Granddad actually built a home that we located less than 10 minutes from our home. She doesn't have any Family left down here, they've all moved on and her Grand Parents passed in the late 80s. We used to love to bring our Sons down here to visit them, but haven't been down here in decades since they passed. We wanted to get out of New Yorkistan when I retired and decided to take a trip down here to check things out. Except that they built a WM, and a few other things around it, it still seemed they same to us.
> 
> *I think where the problem comes in is when people relocate for work, or other financial reasons, and do not care about culture, or traditions where they are going. Then they wonder why people do not warm up to them, and want to complain about how cold the "locals" are towards them!! Go figure!*


You are spot on correct with this.

Some time back, a little town around 35 files southwest of us had a bit of a problem with this. The town is Culpeper and they got "discovered". Land was inexpensive as were homes, compared to the more close-in locations, so a number of close-in people decided to move there. Well Culpeper, being Culpeper and removed from the nonsense that exists in the minds of the inside-the-beltway crowd, did what Culpeper did. People commonly would just go out into their yards (we're talking several acres), set up targets, and commence to shooting them. The newly arrived types didn't like this noise and when they found out what the source was, the descended upon the town council to try to get an ordinance passed to stop the locals from doing this. After all, they weren't used to this and certainly didn't do it where they came from.

I don't know what the outcome was but I have a family member who still lives in Culpeper and still shoots and hunts on his land.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RK3369 said:


> lol, I'm sure if you visited NY for a couple hours and did that, you'd become a guest in the local lockup before you knew what happened.


Let me ask this.

If I went to a gun range in New York, or New Jersey, that had its own building and parking lot and the owner was fine with carrying openly into his range, could I arm myself in their parking lot and walk on into the range with my sidearm openly carried? If there were police present in the lot, would they let me be or accost me for doing this on private property?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

They would let you be here in Nys, I'm 8 hours from the NYC, been there twice, that was enough,lol.

most clubs and ranges are very well placed outside city limits. The police are very pro gun when it involves law abiding citizens. IMO


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> I,m actually beginning to think that perhaps Wyoming is one of the best places to go. I think it has one of the lowest population levels of any state, and imo, *the more people, the more problems to deal with.*


That may be true. For me Arizona is the best place to live. I have no desire to go anywhere else.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Why go anywhere, when every cactus knows your name.

I bet you've named a few yourself ,lol. Home is where the the heart is,,you're the best.


----------

